# my dogs fur is falling out.....HELP!



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

Shes being treated for mange with ivermectin shots. She originally had spots of missing fur. Now shes shedding everywhere so much shes.going bald. She eats TOTW salmon kind, also she gets omega 3 pills, ACV, coconut oil and pumpkin for loose stools. I dont know how to post mult pics....this isnt the best one.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

could be a reaction to the ivermectin, is there any other way your vet will treat it? Poor pup must not be comfortable.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Also ToTW just has a recall, apart of the overall giant Diamond recall. May be part of it.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

How long has she been on TOTW Salmon? It takes around 30 days to see any signs of improvment from a food change. 
TOTW was recalled as a precaution. Most pet stores have pulled the proper UPC codes off the shelf already.


----------



## LookAtMyPitties (May 18, 2012)

She may have yeast infection on her skin.. Honestly before going to any extremes I would try giving her a medicated bath then applying some Lamisil ointment found at any local store.


----------

